# P/U's needed- Chicago



## snowbunnyof3 (Nov 17, 2007)

Hi- Still in need of at least 6 pick ups w/plows to work routes in the city of Chicago. If interested, please email me at [email protected], reply to this message or PM me.

Thanks!


----------



## Rangers recover (Aug 1, 2015)

Hey wondering if your looking for this year


----------



## JustJeff (Sep 9, 2009)

[email protected]. Always looking for more owner/operators,
.


----------

